# Abbreviations



## Gramazing (Mar 6, 2010)

Is there a list here of all the types of algae abbreviations? GDA, BBA and so on?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Here you go...

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/new-planted-aquariums/3105-common-abbreviations-used-apc.html


----------



## Gramazing (Mar 6, 2010)

Ah thank you. I don't see GDA there though.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Green dust algae


----------



## Gramazing (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks.


----------

